# Lüfter Ausrichtung



## motsch_ (23. Januar 2011)

*Lüfter Ausrichtung*

Hi,

ich habe ein Problem: Ich habe meinen Cpu Lüfter in Richtung Gehäuseboden ausgerichtet (bläst Luft nach oben). Nur ist da doch noch die GraKa, die dem Lüfter im Weg steht! Die GraKa ist genau vor dem Lüfter montiert, und so denke ich, dass nicht viel Luft in den Kühler gelangt, durch den Lüfter!

Hier meine Lüfteranordnung:

Front: 1*120mm, der nur langsam dreht, da er sonst sehr laut wird (habe ihn nur wegen der Beleuchtung drinnen).

Unten: 1*140mm Lüfter. der Luft ins Gehäuse bläst + Netzteil ist hinten unten!

Oben: 2*140mm Lüfter, die Luft aus dem Gehäuse blasen
Hinten: 1*120mm Lüfter der Luft rausbläst (läuft auch langsam wegen Lautstärke)

Wie soll ich meinen Lüfter nun auf dem CPU Kühler montieren??


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter Ausrichtung*

Welcher Kühler und welches System ( Intel oder AMD wovon ich Aufgrund des Aufbaus von ausgehe )?


----------



## motsch_ (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter Ausrichtung*

CPU: Amd X6 1090T
Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.b.
GraKa: ati 6950
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-870A UD3


----------



## Cappu (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter Ausrichtung*

Der CPU-Lüfter sollte vor den Kühler montiert werden, durch den Kühler nach hinten ausblasend.


----------



## kastagier (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter Ausrichtung*

Also ich würde den CPU-Lüfter so anbringen, dass er von vorne die Luft zieht. Von unten ist in dem Fall nicht so klasse, weil die Abwärme der Grafikkarte direkt angesaugt wird. Und mit warme Luft kühlt es sich nicht so gut!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter Ausrichtung*

Ich würde den Lüfter zur Rückwand blasend ausrichten und die beiden 120er ersetzen. Die im Deckel würde ich zur Probe mal abklemmen um den Luftstrom zu checken  ( Temperaturmessung )


----------



## IsamuKatsumi (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter Ausrichtung*

Und aufjeden Fall so, dass der Kühler hochkannt also mit der breiten Seite nach vorn und hinten montiert ist. Zum einen hast du eine größere Fläche wo der Lüfter angreift und zum anderen kommst du leichter an deinen RAM ran


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter Ausrichtung*

Das dürfte alle fragen in Richtung Lüfterausrichtung klären!!
Airflow Bericht 1 DeXgo - Gerüchteküche: Wie sieht der ideale Luftstrom im Gehäuse aus? (Seite 1)

ist ein sehr guter ausführlicher Test, auch wenn er schon ein bisschen älter ist, das Prinzip is das gleiche


----------



## motsch_ (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter Ausrichtung*

Dann montiere ich ihn voren oder?

Aber da ist nur ein Lüfter in der Front, der nicht so viel Luft ins Gehäuse schaufelt! Ist das egal?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter Ausrichtung*

Hast ja noch den im Boden der Frischluft vorbeibringen kann. Wenn der Rechner vor dir steht oder liegt sollte der Lüfter auf der rechten Seite befestigt werden. Die Propellernabe sollte dabei zur Gehäusefront zeigen


----------



## motsch_ (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter Ausrichtung*

Was ist die Rechte Seite? Mit der Vorderseite des Lüfters zur Front oder?

Hier ein Bild von der Vorderseite:


----------



## IsamuKatsumi (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter Ausrichtung*

da sind auch pfeille drauf, einmal die laufrichtung und einmal in welche richtung der luftstrom ist. Pfeil richtung kühler...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter Ausrichtung*

Die Seite soll zur Gehäusefront zeigen. Sollte nachher so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

